# Eat the meek, savor the taste.



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been kinda playing around for the last few weeks with a full body routine and I finally worked something out to my liking. I figured it warrants a new journal so here it goes...

My new routine wil consist of 3 workouts, monday, wednesday, and friday. I was really hoping to do an upper/lower split, but work has not allowed me to be in the gym more than 3 days a week so this is what I came up with:

*Monday: Light Lower/Heavy Upper*
Leg Press: 3 x 12-15
BB Bench: 3 x 6-8
BB Rows : 3 x 6-8
Single Leg RDL's: 3 x 12-15
DB Shoulder Press: 3 x 6-8
CG Pulldowns: 3 x 6-8

*Wednesday: "Fun Day"* 
Power Cleans: 5 x 3
Deadlifts: 5 x 5 
Good Mornings: 3 x 8-10
Bi's/Tri's: 3 x 8-12

*Friday: Heavy Lower/Light Upper*
Squats: 3 x 6-8
DB Incline Press: 3 x 10-12
DB Rows: 3 x 10-12
Romanian Deadlifts: 3 x 6-8
Millitary Press: 3 x 10-12
WG Pulldowns: 3 x 10-12

On week 5 I will bump everything up to 10-12 reps and cut the weight considerably. Week 10 I will take off and more than likely repeat with a different exerscise selection.

I would really like to squat on both days but I don't think the ole knees could take it, especially with heavy deadlifts back on the menu.

Today I will be testing my power clean 1RM, so I might do the same for deads, it will all depend on how crowded the gym is. Only a few hours left of work then I'm off to the gym!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

I really like the idea youve got going with this routine. Good combination of Upper/Lower + FullBody.

Good luck man! I'll be interested to see how this works out for you!

Fun Day looks like a cool place to put other olympic/power lifts aswell. Is this part of your plan too?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I really like the idea youve got going with this routine. Good combination of Upper/Lower + FullBody.
> 
> Good luck man! I'll be interested to see how this works out for you!
> 
> Fun Day looks like a cool place to put other olympic/power lifts aswell. Is this part of your plan too?



Hah, thanks. Yeah the fun day is going to be the breeding ground for my olympic lifts actually. I'm starting with the only lift I have experience with and I'll work from there. I'm really interested in trying snatches out but I don't know if that's such a good idea with my knees, definitely play it by ear, but that's the basic idea.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Hah, thanks. Yeah the fun day is going to be the breeding ground for my olympic lifts actually. I'm starting with the only lift I have experience with and I'll work from there. I'm really interested in trying snatches out but I don't know if that's such a good idea with my knees, definitely play it by ear, but that's the basic idea.



Coolness. Sounds good to me, always good to put a bit of variety in there. Helps you enjoy this lifestyle all the more!

And yeah, probably a good idea to be nice to your knees for a while. Crazy motherfu...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wednesday 8/16/06 "Fun Day"*

*Power Clean:*
135 - 1
155 - 1
175 - 1
185 - 1
195 - 1
200 - fail

*4" Platform Deadlifts:*
135 - 5
225 - 3
315 - 1
335 - 1
355 - 1
365 - fail

*Good Mornings:*
155 - 8,8,8

*DB Curls:*
35's - 12,12,12

*Dips:*
BW - 12,12,16

Today was an interesting day. All I really had planned today was my 1RM for power cleans, and I ended up doing a few things that I had never done before. For one this is the first time since high school I have attempted a power clean, and I have to say I enjoyed doing them. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking with the platform deads but I decided I wanted to get my 1RM for them as well. It's ALOT harder when the bar is below your feet! My legs were still kinda worthless from mondays workout so these were closer to RDL's than regular DL's  . Looking foward to fridays w/o.

*Weight*: 207.5


----------



## kenwood (Aug 19, 2006)

nice workout.nice routine  goodluck for your goals


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 19, 2006)

kenwood said:


> nice workout.nice routine  goodluck for your goals


 
Thanks Kenwood. All you can do is plan well (I think I did) and work hard.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Friday 8/18/06*

*Incline DB Press:*
75's - 8
90's - 8,8,8

*DB Rows:*
90's - 8,8,10

*Lunges:*
BW - 15,15,15

*DB Shoulder Press:*
70's -  8,8,8

*Hammer Strength Row:*
2 plates each side - 12,12,12

*Single Leg RDL's:*
40's - 12,12,12

Today was pretty cool. Just wanted to lay low and be fresh for monday. Tried out lunges for the first time. I thought they would hurt my knees but they didn't so I'll add weight on monday. Pretty good pressing day, I'll have to look back but I don't know if I've ever done 70's for shoulder press. I can go higher if I want to as well. Last time I did Hammer Strength rows months ago this weight was hard for me. It was real easy today.

*Weight*: 206.5


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you get winded doing Lunges?  I always fucking do.

Did you do all one side first then the other or did you did one rep on one side and one rep on the other..?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Did you get winded doing Lunges? I always fucking do.
> 
> Did you do all one side first then the other or did you did one rep on one side and one rep on the other..?


 
Not really, I'm just falling all over the place like an idiot. I added weights today and it was easier


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monday 8/21/06 Heavy Upper/Light Lower*

*BB Bench:*
135 - 5
205 - 5
245 - 6,6,8

*BB Row:* 
205 - 6,6,6

*DB Lunges:*
30's - 8,8,8

*DB Shoulder Press:*
75's - 6,6,6

*CG Pulldowns:*
170 - 12,12,12

*SLRDL's:*
40's - 12,12,12

Today felt good, not too much to talk about. Lunges were cool, I can add weight to those. I got ahead of myself, I meant to do Millitary Press today, oh well, the DB's were fine. 

*Weight:* 208


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wednesday 8/22/06 "Fun Day"*

*Power Cleans:*
180 - 3,3,3,3,3

*Platform Deadlifts:*
135 - 5
225 - 5
305 - 5,5,5

*DB Curls:* 
35's 12,12,12

*Dips:*
BW - 12,12,12

Whew, only 4 exerscises today but goddamn am I pooped. Power Cleans took alot more out of me than I expected. I maxed out last week and used a formula I got out of an NSCA book to figure out my 3RM. After the first 2 sets I was thinking that I wasn't using enough weight, boy was I wrong. I labored REAL hard to get the 3rd rep of the 5th set. I couldn't beleive the overall fatigue I was feeling. Pretty kick ass. Deads were awesome as usual. I didn't mention it last time, but previously I was using straps on all my heavy deads, not anymore. My last set I had to switch to an alternating grip to finish up. 

A friend of a friend was in the gym tonite, he's a big ass dude. He was supersetting flat bench with hammer strength rows, then he did some weighted hypers, some rotator cuff work and split. He couldn't have been in there for more than 25 minutes, but hell it's working for him, he's huge. To the point: He asked me if I was cutting because I looked alot leaner than I did last time he saw me. I just thanked him cuz any kind of positive reinforcement goes a long way with me. I never notice any difference until someone says something. Then I went to see a friend real quick on my way back to work and he said I'm getting fucking huge, which is another 2pts. I know I work hard and I'm getting results, but it's always good to hear it from others. 

On another note, there is a hot chick that I went to high school with that was at the gym tonite. She's in great shape, small breasts and I liked em, until... Until she bent over today and her 33B (I'm guesstimating) boobies popped out a little and had stretch marks all over them. Now stretch marks don't bother me usually but they have to be on big tits I mean come on. Her little boobs looked like my nuts when I get out of a cold pool, what a bummer. 

*Weight:* 208 (pigged out last 2 nights)


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2006)

Oooh, stretchy small boobs = bad. Being a breast man that aint appealing to me either.

Nice going on the Power Cleans though man, that looks like a brutal movement. Fun Day looks awesome as hell.

Keep it up!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Whew, only 4 exerscises today but goddamn am I pooped. Power Cleans took alot more out of me than I expected. I maxed out last week and used a formula I got out of an NSCA book to figure out my 3RM. After the first 2 sets I was thinking that I wasn't using enough weight, boy was I wrong. I labored REAL hard to get the 3rd rep of the 5th set. I couldn't beleive the overall fatigue I was feeling. Pretty kick ass. Deads were awesome as usual. I didn't mention it last time, but previously I was using straps on all my heavy deads, not anymore. My last set I had to switch to an alternating grip to finish up.
> 
> A friend of a friend was in the gym tonite, he's a big ass dude. He was supersetting flat bench with hammer strength rows, then he did some weighted hypers, some rotator cuff work and split. He couldn't have been in there for more than 25 minutes, but hell it's working for him, he's huge. To the point: He asked me if I was cutting because I looked alot leaner than I did last time he saw me. I just thanked him cuz any kind of positive reinforcement goes a long way with me. I never notice any difference until someone says something. Then I went to see a friend real quick on my way back to work and he said I'm getting fucking huge, which is another 2pts. I know I work hard and I'm getting results, but it's always good to hear it from others.




Thats funny.  I was asked a few days ago if I was juicing.  I told HER that I weigh 208lbs.  She looked bewildered until I said, last time you saw me I was 221lbs...?  "Oh.. I dont get it."

LBM gives you the look of being bigger just cuz your muscles are showing.  Its quite the high!

What was the formula you used for figuring your 3RM?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Thats funny. I was asked a few days ago if I was juicing. I told HER that I weigh 208lbs. She looked bewildered until I said, last time you saw me I was 221lbs...? "Oh.. I dont get it."
> 
> LBM gives you the look of being bigger just cuz your muscles are showing. Its quite the high!
> 
> What was the formula you used for figuring your 3RM?


 

It's a chart actually. It's in this book that is like a fucking textbook, but bigger : Essentials of Strength Training and Conditioning. Has everything you could possibly want to know. lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It's a chart actually. It's in this book that is like a fucking textbook, but bigger : Essentials of Strength Training and Conditioning. Has everything you could possibly want to know. lol.



Whos it written by?

I might take a look for it. I take its a GOOD book on training? Rather than the endless crappy literature thats about these days.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Friday 8/25/06*

*Squats:*
135 - 5
245 - 6,6,6

*Incline DB Press:*
80's - 10
90's - 8,8

*Pullups:*
BW - 6,6,6

*RDL's:*
225 - 8,8,8

That's it. Didn't feel good at all, I was lucky to do what I did.

*Weight:* 207


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Monday 8/28/06*

*Bench SS/w Pullups:*
245 - 6,6,6
BW - 8,6,6

*DB Shoulder Press:*
60's - 10,10,10

*DB Rows:*
100's - 6,6,6

*Weight:* 207

This workout only took me 22 minutes to complete, and I felt like it was one of my best ever. I was absolutely destroyed after the Bench/Pullup superset. I think I'm onto something here. I feel I get my best workouts when the volume is low, low # of exerscises, and the intensity is high. Also being this was an upper body only workout, I got to push it a little harder. Only thing that I'm worried about is not having enough frequency if I only did 1 upper and 1 lower a week, with a "Fun day" in between. I enjoy doing the full body routine but I feel like I'm sacraficing size. 

I don't think I'll get to workout again until at least thursday this week because of the hurricane that is comming right for us. Schools are already closed and I'm closing my office tommorrow. 

I think this might be a new routine though, like I said I really enjoyed today's workout, and as heavy and as taxing as my "fun day" is, I think I might be able to get away with one upper and one lower day with a "fun day" in between. We shall see.

Friday might look like this:
- Back Squats
- RDL's
- Lunges
- Good Mornings
- Calf raises


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2006)

I think thats a great idea, personally. Youll def. see some strength gains with that plan, especially since youll be doing olympic lifts in between - most of which are full body exercises anyway.

That superset looked fucking brutal, man. *impressed*


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I think thats a great idea, personally. Youll def. see some strength gains with that plan, especially since youll be doing olympic lifts in between - most of which are full body exercises anyway.
> 
> That superset looked fucking brutal, man. *impressed*


 
I thought I was gonna keel over after that shit. Felt great though. Defintely something I'm gonna work with.

I'm starting to feel a little like MJH that has 30 journals going. I can't seem to find something and stick with it, but this seems more promising than all of em.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I thought I was gonna keel over after that shit. Felt great though. Defintely something I'm gonna work with.
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little like MJH that has 30 journals going. I can't seem to find something and stick with it, but this seems more promising than all of em.



Haha, i did wonder about the MJH journals .

I think if youre going to enjoy the upper/fun/lower split more than what youre doing now, i say go for it. Its not WORLDS different from your current one. Just imagine workouts like today's all the time.

And yeah, supersetting kills me too.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hurricane Days Suck!!*

I friggin hate hurricane days. Especially when THERE'S NO HURRICANE!!!! The whole friggin state shuts down. I had absolutely nothing to do yesterday except smoke some weed, drink some beers, and BBQ all day (which actually sounds like a pretty nice little wednesday now that I think about it). I ate like shit for the last 2 days and the gym was closed the whole time. Yippie. I don't plan on trying to squeeze wednesdays workout in today, I'll just take the rest.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I friggin hate hurricane days. Especially when THERE'S NO HURRICANE!!!! The whole friggin state shuts down. I had absolutely nothing to do yesterday except smoke some weed, drink some beers, and BBQ all day (which actually sounds like a pretty nice little wednesday now that I think about it). I ate like shit for the last 2 days and the gym was closed the whole time. Yippie. I don't plan on trying to squeeze wednesdays workout in today, I'll just take the rest.




Hell yeah, what are you complaining about? You should be so lucky to eat BBQ and smoke weed all day. Damnit, I want to smoke weed and eat BBQ.   I might just call my hook-up. Thanks for implanting the idea.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I friggin hate hurricane days. Especially when THERE'S NO HURRICANE!!!! The whole friggin state shuts down. I had absolutely nothing to do yesterday except smoke some weed, drink some beers, and BBQ all day (which actually sounds like a pretty nice little wednesday now that I think about it). I ate like shit for the last 2 days and the gym was closed the whole time. Yippie. I don't plan on trying to squeeze wednesdays workout in today, I'll just take the rest.




Golds wasnt closed!

I got my workout in and scheduled around that joke of a storm.  Skipped today though.

Tomorrow is accessory day!  I would say its a "fun" day but I dont have fun doing half the shit.  Grip workouts are fun, but core?  No.  Neither is stretching nor cardio, but if this shit was easy, everyone would be fit.

Legs are coming back in next week.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Golds wasnt closed!
> 
> I got my workout in and scheduled around that joke of a storm. Skipped today though.
> 
> ...


 
I'm an idiot. I should have thought of that.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Friday 9/1/1*

*Squats:*
135 - 5
245 - 6,6,6

*RDL's:*
225 - 8,8,8

*Lunges:*
30's - 8,8,8

*Good Mornings:*
135 - 12,12,12

*Weight:* 208

It's actually pretty nice to say "Leg Day".  I forgot how much I enjoyed the feeling of completely exhausting a muscle. Since I started doing full body workouts I really haven't had that feeling, it was only me that was exhausted. I just realized that in 12 days it will have been one full year since I got back in the gym. I've made a ton of progress, pretty good shit. As expected I ate like shit and my weight is up. What's new?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Monday 9/4/06*

*Bench SS/W Pullups:*
135 - 5
205 - 5
245 - 6,6,6

BW - 6,6,6

*Seated DB Press:*
50's - 12,12,12

*DB Rows:*
100's -  6,6,6

*Weight:* 207

I hate morning workouts. I feel completely ineffective. Oh well, got a decent workout in. Same routine as last monday, kicked my ass both times.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I hate morning workouts. I feel completely ineffective. Oh well, got a decent workout in. Same routine as last monday, kicked my ass both times.



How long have you been doing morning workouts? It took me a while to get used to them, but now they're just as intense as my evening workouts.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> How long have you been doing morning workouts? It took me a while to get used to them, but now they're just as intense as my evening workouts.


 
It was yesterday only. My gym closed at noon so I had to get in there. Normally I lift at 6PM.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, ive tried morning workouts in the past and i seem to fatigue in about half the time. I hate morning workouts.

I usually start between 4:30 and 5:30 generally.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Monday 9/11/06 New Gym!!*

*Incline DB's:*
50's - 5
90's - 8,8,6

*WG Pullups:*
BW - 7,6,6

*Seated DB Shoulder Press:*
50's - 15,12,8

*BB Rows:*
185 - 8,6
135 - 12

*Weight:* 206.5

Well, I couldn't help myself. I hurt my right knee last week and haven't lifted since. Just so happens my gym membership expires tommorrow. So I figured it was perfect time to switch gyms, take the week off and that's it. Well I didn't count on the new gym having so many hotties, so I signed up, went right home, changed, and went right back to the gym.

My nutrition has been horrible over the last few weeks. I've only been eating 3 meals a day, total crap, and I have had some drinks a few times. The T&A at the new gym is just what I needed to get back into gear. I could really feel the poor diet in my lifts. I felt super weak. Oh well, new gym new goals. 

Time to drop some weight. I'm at a new "notch" right now. For a long while I was 215-220 constantly. That dropped to 210-215 for a while, and now I'm in the 205-210 range. Time to get to that elusive 199. Cardio will be added (should have done some today), and as soon as the knees are back up to par I will be doing an upper/lower mon/tues, thur/fri, with cardio on mon, wed and fri. Had a hard time over the last few months being consistant with everything that's been going on in my personal life, now it's time to fuck some shit up. YOU CAN'T SEE CALIFORNIA WITHOUT MARLON BRANDO'S EYES!!!!! GET PUMPED FUCKER!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 12, 2006)

Dont worry man, my eating habits have kinda gone to shit lately. Ive been skipping meals left right and centre.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Dont worry man, my eating habits have kinda gone to shit lately. Ive been skipping meals left right and centre.


 
Yeah, I'm not completely worried about it. I'm losing weight, and that's my goal right now. I just have to keep my head on straight and remember that goal. Good thing is I started off well today, eggs and oats for breakfast, had some tuna on whole wheat for meal 2, next meal is some chicken and brown rice etc, etc...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

5 eggs and 3 slices of whole wheat toast here....with 2-3 cups of 1% milk.  Kinda a norm for me....actually no, a norm for me would be a protein shake w/milk and a slice of whole wheat bread.  

Yum.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> 5 eggs and 3 slices of whole wheat toast here....with 2-3 cups of 1% milk. Kinda a norm for me....actually no, a norm for me would be a protein shake w/milk and a slice of whole wheat bread.
> 
> Yum.


 
6 eggs and a 1/2 cup of oats for me. Whoopie. 

Why is it so damn dark in Golds?? I can't get a real good look at the talent!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2006)

Workout by the windows during the day.  Problem solved.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Workout by the windows during the day. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


 

Word. I'll quit my job tommorrow.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

*New gym, new goals, same old me.*

Well recently I've come to the realization that lifting heavy will have to be on the back burner for a while. Knees hurt, body aches, and progress has come to a hault. My diet has been total shit for the last few weeks, so this is no suprise. So, back on the diet bandwagon and time to make some new short term goals to keep me in it for a while.

*- 3x12 WG Pullups @ BW *
Can only do 8,7,6 now.
*- cut to under 200 lbs.*
206.5 lbs. after a weekend of drinking.
*- stop eating like shit*
I actually controlled myself fairly well this weekend.

Those are very attainable goals. Progress began yesterday.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Monday 9/18/06 Upper A*

*WG Pullups:*
BW - 8,7,6 (up from 6,6,6)

*Dips:*
BW - 15,15,15

*DB Rows:* 
80's - 15,12,12

*Seated DB Shoulder Press:*
50's - 12,12,12

*DB Curls:* 
30's - 12,10,10

*Tricep Pushdowns:*
Full Stack?? - 15,12,12

*Weight:* 206.5

Today was a pretty decent day. It was the first day in a long time I worked out basically supplement free. No CEE, no NO-Explode, no fat burners, just good ole fashioned mulit-vitamin and whey. Felt pretty damn good actually but, I still threw up afterwards, and I can't figure out why. At least I'm getting work in and moving towards my new goals.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2006)

Good going dude!

It takes a lot to realise youre going nowhere and need to re-assess what you need to do, so kudos for swallowing your ego!

Possibly throwing up due to bad diet and drinking combined with heavy lifting? The three arent the best combo in the world .


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Good going dude!
> 
> It takes a lot to realise youre going nowhere and need to re-assess what you need to do, so kudos for swallowing your ego!
> 
> Possibly throwing up due to bad diet and drinking combined with heavy lifting? The three arent the best combo in the world .


 
Yeah, I guess so hah. I have to say though, I wasn't light headed at all like I have been for the past few weeks. It must have been the drinking on sunday. The Eagles lost in a heartbreaker which in turn caused me to drink a few pitchers! Oh well, feels good to be back on track!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah, I guess so hah. I have to say though, I wasn't light headed at all like I have been for the past few weeks. It must have been the drinking on sunday. The Eagles lost in a heartbreaker which in turn caused me to drink a few pitchers! Oh well, feels good to be back on track!



Haha! We all get relapses . And whats a few pitchers to solid muscle, eh? You'll burn that off in no time.

Good luck with it all, as usual im sure youll smash your goals to pieces .


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Today was a pretty decent day. It was the first day in a long time I worked out basically supplement free. No CEE, no NO-Explode, no fat burners, just good ole fashioned mulit-vitamin and whey. Felt pretty damn good actually but, *I still threw up afterwards*, and I can't figure out why. At least I'm getting work in and moving towards my new goals.





I guess that makes for a happy day!  Your reps are high...are your RIs low?  Getting sick isnt exactly what you want to be doing after working out.  I mean, not "every so often."  I used to get sick at school after running a mile.

Full stack of the pushdowns?  Which machine did you use?  I know there either or even TWO that I can rack, but theres one actually has accurate weight readings.  Also, doing a pushdown backwards usually increases the intensity.

I am going to ask the doc if I can do upper body again, but I know what hes going to say.  He doesnt want me to load my spine and I dont really want to do upper, horizontal movements and thats it.  It would be back in high school.  But well see what he says...shit, even if he oks me going to the gym to bench, I might just have to go to relax my head.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I guess that makes for a happy day! Your reps are high...are your RIs low? Getting sick isnt exactly what you want to be doing after working out. I mean, not "every so often." I used to get sick at school after running a mile.
> 
> Full stack of the pushdowns? Which machine did you use? I know there either or even TWO that I can rack, but theres one actually has accurate weight readings. Also, doing a pushdown backwards usually increases the intensity.
> 
> I am going to ask the doc if I can do upper body again, but I know what hes going to say. He doesnt want me to load my spine and I dont really want to do upper, horizontal movements and thats it. It would be back in high school. But well see what he says...shit, even if he oks me going to the gym to bench, I might just have to go to relax my head.


 
Very short RI's. The whole WO took less than 40 minutes. 

Tootsie's brother (Trevor?) did some dips with me. He asked me why I didn't have a partner and I said cuz I like to workout, not chit chat. In the time he did 3 sets of dips with me I did Pullups, Dips, and started on my DB rows. 

Oh and the guy that recommended the "hook grip" put up 405 for 7 reps yesterday on flat bench.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2006)

405?!  Motherfucker.  I remember Jason the marine doing 405 on the flat bench at Waterfront Fitness years ago.  He wasnt that much bigger than me, so I thought it would be possible.  Then we became friends and told me he was juicing at the time.  But...he was only about 20-30lbs heavier than me.  Certainly didnt look like that much.  Then again, that was years ago, so who knows...

Trevor is a gym joke.  Want to get a real fucking laugh?  Have him bench with you.  That asshole wont keep up with you, but hell see you in 2 weeks and tell you he did some heavy weight when you werent there.

That jerkoff couldnt rep 275 on incline with me one day, even though he said he can lift 315 on flat for reps.  Reps?!  275 is heavy on the incline, but he was struggling like he was MAXING.  The next week or so, I got a TEXT from him saying he lifted 360 on flat bench.  What a crock of shit.

If thats not funny enough, ask him to do deadlifts...  Hopefully tootsie will be there to see.  And with luck, maybe hell have a lolly pop in his talons.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> 405?! Motherfucker. I remember Jason the marine doing 405 on the flat bench at Waterfront Fitness years ago. He wasnt that much bigger than me, so I thought it would be possible. Then we became friends and told me he was juicing at the time. But...he was only about 20-30lbs heavier than me. Certainly didnt look like that much. Then again, that was years ago, so who knows...
> 
> Trevor is a gym joke. Want to get a real fucking laugh? Have him bench with you. That asshole wont keep up with you, but hell see you in 2 weeks and tell you he did some heavy weight when you werent there.
> 
> ...


 
Haha!!

Yeah, I've seen him there twice and both times he was by on the machines doing a ridiculously small amount of weight, considering he's 6'3" 230+ and looks like he's been training for years. WTF?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tuesday 9/19/06 Lower*

*Leg Extensions:*
60 - 18,15,15

*Romanian Deadlifts:*
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8

*Leg Press:*
4 plates (total) - 18
6 plates (total) - 15,15

*Good Mornings:*
135 - 12,12,12

*Standing Calf Raises:*
120 - 12,12,12

*Weight:* 204.5

Today was a test run so to speak. This is the first time I've done legs in weeks, since I hurt my knee. I tried something a little different because I'm a little nervous about going heavy. I decided to do leg extensions first to pre fatigue my quads before I did any pressing. I defintely got a good burn, and I guess anything is better than nothing. No pain so to speak in my knees today until I tried to walk around after calf raises. I'll skip them next time, my knee is still a little tender when working close to lockout. Otherwise a pretty good day. Good diet today, and there is a hottie that is a customer of mine that works out at my new gym, so that's an added extra. 

I figure I'll do this upper/lower split for the next few months and try to ease my way back into a full body routine with some heavier lifting then. Starting to see the light of 199 lbs. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Thursday 9/21/06 Upper*

*CG Pullups:*
BW - 8,8,6

*Incline DB Press:*
80's - 12,10,8

*BB Rows:*
135 - 12,12,8

*Dips:*
BW - 12,12,10

*Weight:* 204.5

Pretty decent day today considering I wasn't gonna go at all. The day before I worked for 17 hours and only got 3 1/2 hours of sleep because of it. I was on my feet all day which caused my legs to be basically worthless all day. Anyway, glad I got the work in. That's all...


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2006)

FUCK 17 hours?

You = crazy. I hope they paid you well for that.

Good going though, after all that you still got a damned decent workout in.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> FUCK 17 hours?
> 
> You = crazy. I hope they paid you well for that.
> 
> Good going though, after all that you still got a damned decent workout in.


 
Yeah, being the boss has it's downsides... Fortunately I make a good wage and it's all overtime!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah, being the boss has it's downsides... Fortunately I make a good wage and it's all overtime!



Damned right .

Overtime wage rules.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

You going to workout with my on Sunday?  I was going to bench, hammer strength rows (i cant bend over) and whatever else.  I am not sure what I can do until I try some movements out to see if I pinch anything.

Oh yeah, Morgan said you have plans for sat night, so no UFC?  I am going to be working late, but if theres a group at duffys to watch Hughes hopefully get his ass kicked, ill show up, but Morgan wont reserve anything unless hes with people.  (I guess he doesnt want to spend that much miserable time with Nicki.)


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> You going to workout with my on Sunday? I was going to bench, hammer strength rows (i cant bend over) and whatever else. I am not sure what I can do until I try some movements out to see if I pinch anything.
> 
> Oh yeah, Morgan said you have plans for sat night, so no UFC? I am going to be working late, but if theres a group at duffys to watch Hughes hopefully get his ass kicked, ill show up, but Morgan wont reserve anything unless hes with people. (I guess he doesnt want to spend that much miserable time with Nicki.)


 
I will defintely go with ya. I have to be out of there before 3:30 so I can get a good seat at the Ale House for the game. Sunday is a rest day for me, but I'll spot ya if ya need it and I'll do some cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

ufc?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> ufc?


 
The Eagles game. It's at 4:15 so I have to get there early to get a seat infront of the projector. The place is packed to the brim with Eagles fans, my favorite time of the week!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

No I was wondering what you had "plans" for on saturday night cuz Morgan asked you if you wanted to see UFC.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> No I was wondering what you had "plans" for on saturday night cuz Morgan asked you if you wanted to see UFC.


 
It's the real Jackie Rubino's birthday today and were going down south tommorrow with a big group.  I wasn't gonna go but Bradford is going so I'll at least have a partner in crime. I don't have to drive so they are in for it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

I am going down south tonight.  To CityPlace to see Jackass 2 and Blue Martini.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I am going down south tonight. To CityPlace to see Jackass 2 and Blue Martini.


 
Nice. A group of us are doing dinner, drinks, and a movie tonite for her B-Day. I'm gonna talk them into seeing Jackass 2.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Tuesday 9/26/06 Lower*

*Leg Press:*
2 plates (each side) - 12
4 plates (each side) - 10,10,10

*Romanian Deadlifts:*
135 - 5
225 - 8,8,8

*Leg Extensions:* 
80 - 15,15, quit

*Weight:* 205.5

So I've had a toothache for the last few days and I've been on anti-inflamatories and pain killers, and this was the first attempt to workout on them. I couldn't take it. My strength felt really good but I was "overheating" rapidly. My face was super flushed and I just felt ill, so I cut it short. My knees are comming around though, good enough to maybe even attempt squats in the next week or 2. 

I did alot of drinking this weekend so I expected my weight to be up, but it was only up a pound. Football season is killing me!! I feel pretty good today, got a decent nights sleep for the first time in afew days (because of the toothache.) I go to the dentist tommorrow.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Thursday 9/28/06 Pull Dominant Upper*

*WG Pullups:*
BW - 8,8,8

*Dips:*
BW - 15,15,15

*DB Rows:*
90's - 8,8,10

*Machine Shoulder Press:*
80 - 12,12,12

*DB Curls:*
35's - 12,12,11

*Weight: *206

I can't begin to express how fucking pleased I was with this workout. This is the first time in 3 weeks maybe more that I have actually felt good leaving the gym. Not only that but I upped my pullups and DB Rows were pretty strong too. My weight was up which was a little shocking considering my diet has been pretty good over the last few days but I don't really care. Even tradeoff IMO.

I felt like Red in the movie Friday when he got his chain his grandmother gave him back from Debo. I just had to refrain from pumping my fists in the air and skipping in the parking lot until I got home. This is the first time in weeks I've actually been really looking forward to my next workout. Tommorrow is hammy dominant lower, can't fucking wait!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey fatcat what are your goals for this journal?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *
> WG Pullups:*
> BW - 8,8,8
> 
> ...



Damned right, dude, that workout was fucking sweet. Looking strong!

Ride that wave of awesomeness and destroy your hams tomorrow!

Nice going, man .


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey fatcat what are your goals for this journal?


 
The first page was what the goals were supposed to be, but I have had a few injuries, and a few health issues over the last month or so, so they have changed slightly. Right now I would just like to do WG pullups 3x12 and get to under 200 lbs. Not too much to ask.  

I've decided to go with an upper/lower split which seems to be working nicely for me. I feel the best I have felt in months, so basically just staying healthy and in the gym consistantly are my main goals right now.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Damned right, dude, that workout was fucking sweet. Looking strong!
> 
> Ride that wave of awesomeness and destroy your hams tomorrow!
> 
> Nice going, man .


 
Haha thanks, and I did just that!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Friday 9/29/06 Hammy Dominant Lower*

*Deadlifts:*
135 - 8
225 - 8
295 - 7,6

*DB Lunges:*
30's - 8,8,8

*Good Mornings:*
175 - 12,12,12

*Plate Loaded Squat Machine:*
180 - 10,10,10

*Standing Calf Machine:*
80 - 25,25,25

*Weight:* 205

And yet another kick ass day in the gym, again couldn't be happier. It's kinda muggy in the gym and while my grip strength wasn't failing, I was having a hard time holding onto the bar during deads because my hands were so schwetty. Still, 295 was easy as pie.

Lunges are good for my hammy dominant day, and I actually liked the squat machine, my knees feel great. 

I don't know where all the strength came from for the GM's but they were fucking easy and I will ramp the weight up next time.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Monday 10/2/06 Push Dominant Upper*

*Incline DB's:*
70's - 5
90's - 8,8,6

*CG Pullups:* 
BW - 8,8,6

*Standing Millitary:*
115 - 12,10,8

*BB Rows:*
135 - 15,12,12

*Tricep Pushdowns:* 
120? - 15,15,15

*Weight:* 202.5

I was up all night the night before with this fucking toothache and thought I wasn't going to the gym at all. Glad I did, had a pretty decent workout. I just wanted to get in there and get a decent pump all over. Weight is down a few lbs. which is good.

I have to go to the dentist today which I'm not looking forward to at all. I'm guessing he'll give me some antibiotics, and anti-inflamatories for my fucked up tooth, then reschedule me for a pulling. I'm not fucking around with the root canal, get that SOB out of there. So I may or may not be able to lift today. We shall see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice DB pressing


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice DB pressing


 
Thanks man!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Wednesday 10/4/06 Yet another setback...*

So yesterday I had a dental appointment to check out a toothache, turns out I had a rotten wisdom tooth, and I had it pulled on the spot. No big deal, I missed one workout. Well today I got my right hand crushed in a machine, not horribly, but to the point that I probably won't be working out for the rest of the week. Damnit!!!! Oh well, at least I got a script for some Vicodin.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2006)

...I told you you couldnt lift a forklift.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> So yesterday I had a dental appointment to check out a toothache, turns out I had a rotten wisdom tooth, and I had it pulled on the spot. No big deal, I missed one workout. Well today I got my right hand crushed in a machine, not horribly, but to the point that I probably won't be working out for the rest of the week. Damnit!!!! Oh well, at least I got a script for some Vicodin.



Sorry to hear about your run of bad luck.  But hey, look at the time off as a chance to learn something new.  I took off for three weeks and spent my free time learning about cooking in general (and cooking bread).  My cooking skills have gone up a notch and now I can cook better tasting food that's still good for me.  Admittedly, I can cook stuff that'll give you a heart attack for just looking at it.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear about your run of bad luck. But hey, look at the time off as a chance to learn something new. I took off for three weeks and spent my free time learning about cooking in general (and cooking bread). My cooking skills have gone up a notch and now I can cook better tasting food that's still good for me. Admittedly, I can cook stuff that'll give you a heart attack for just looking at it.


 
Heh, thanks. I went to the doc for the hand, just a deep bruise. They said I had a pre-existing that looked like a bone chip or arthritis which was probably the reason it seemed worse than it was. I've been icing the hand every few hours as directed and it feels a ton better than it did a few days ago. I'll be back in no time!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> ...I told you you couldnt lift a forklift.


 
My middle name is forklift!! Ok, it's Filbert but same initial damnit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2006)

Lil Joey brought a kid named GILBERT last night.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Lil Joey brought a kid named GILBERT last night.


 

Haha!! I think I met him last week. I saw that you called, that Toradol puts me right out. What's up for tonight?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2006)

Actually not tonight..today.  Old man Joe is taking the boat out.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Actually not tonight..today. Old man Joe is taking the boat out.


 
Son of a bitch, what time?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I haven't been able to lift for a good while but for some reason it seems easier to stick to the diet because I hit my goal of 199! New goal: 190.

*Weight:* 198

Word.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Weight*: 196


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Your closeing in man.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Your closeing in man.


 
Hell yeah! It's so much more rewarding to know I'm doing it properly too. 1-2 lbs a week, chippin away...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Push Dominant Upper 10/23/06*

*Incline DB's:*
60's - 6
80's - 12
85's - 10
90's - 6

*WG Pullups:*
BW - 8, 8, 6

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:*
45+25 each side - 10,8,5

*DB Rows:*
90's - 8,8,8

*Skullcrushers SS/CG Bench:*
66 - 10,10,10

Well I have to say that I'm not the least bit upset with my workout today. I didn't lose any strength over the layoff, but I did seem to lose a little endurance. I'm a little light headed but that was to be expected. My hand hurt a good deal but not enough to make me stop or drop the weights. Today was more of a feeling out than anything. Looking forward to tommorrow!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2006)

Dont worry dude, the first workout back is always one of the hardest! It'll pick up in a week and  you'll be invincible again .


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Dont worry dude, the first workout back is always one of the hardest! It'll pick up in a week and you'll be invincible again .


 
Defintely. When I first picked up the weights I actually felt a bit stronger.  

I hit a brick wall on the 3rd set of each lift though, which again was to be expected. It just feels so damn good to be back in the gym, and even more, it feels good to be sore today!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Defintely. When I first picked up the weights I actually felt a bit stronger.
> 
> I hit a brick wall on the 3rd set of each lift though, which again was to be expected. It just feels so damn good to be back in the gym, and even more, it feels good to be sore today!


 
Yeah, i wouldnt worry too much about brick walling it every once in a while. For now its great that your lifting weights like that at all! I give you a few weeks, dude.

And it never ceases to make me laugh that we enjoy the pain of the workout and the aftermath so much. One of the best things about taking time off is the agony of the day after the first workout


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

So the WIDE grip pullups didnt hurt your hand enough to fail getting more than 8 reps..


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> So the WIDE grip pullups didnt hurt your hand enough to fail getting more than 8 reps..


 
Actually pulling didn't hurt my hand at all, it was pressing that hurt the most.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like jerking off is back in business!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Looks like jerking off is back in business!


 
Pfft, I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tuesday 10/24/06 Quad Dominant Legs*

*Plate Loaded Squat Machine:*
90 - 10
180 - 10
230 - 10
280 - 10

*RDL's:*
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,5

*Leg Press:*
3 plates each side - 15,15,15

*Seated Leg Curl: *
100 - 8,8,8

*Leg Extension:*
100 - 8,8,8

*Weight:* 201

Yet another "feeling out" day. Once again my strength was still there but the endurance has suffered from the layoff. I'm not in the least bit disappointed again. Feel good and I look to improve next week. I know I can go a good deal heavier on the squat machine, as much as hate to use it, but my knees feel good so I'm sticking with it. Tore a callous open doing deads, guess they got a little soft over the 3 weeks, but I was too tired to finish up the last set anyway. Weight is back up over 200 but I imagine I was weighing myself when I was fairly dehydrated. It didn't make much sense anyway that I lost all that weight considering I wasn't in much of a caloric deficit and I did absolutely no cardio on the layoff. 201 is still down from before so that's fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yet another "feeling out" day. Once again my strength was still there but the endurance has suffered from the layoff. I'm not in the least bit disappointed again. Feel good and I look to improve next week. I know I can go a good deal heavier on the squat machine, as much as hate to use it, but my knees feel good so I'm sticking with it. *Tore a callous open doing deads*, guess they got a little soft over the 3 weeks, but I was too tired to finish up the last set anyway. Weight is back up over 200 but I imagine I was weighing myself when I was fairly dehydrated. It didn't make much sense anyway that I lost all that weight considering I wasn't in much of a caloric deficit and I did absolutely no cardio on the layoff. 201 is still down from before so that's fine.



Welcome to Weightlifting!  I used to tear the shit out of my callouses on my hands...and fuck up my shins on deads.  I wouldve messed up my callouses on deads, but I was using straps during the heavy days.

Oh "feeling out?"  Shit, 3 sets of 20 reps has me running out of breath and my blood pumping battery acid into my quads.  Goes away quickly though..


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Sunday 10/29/06 Cardio*

1 hour of racquetball. That's it.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> 1 hour of racquetball. That's it.



Racquetball is much like sex: Play hard for an hour, work up a sweat, and hope to God you dont get hit in the eye.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Monday 10/30/06 Upper Push Dominant Day 1 Week 1*

*Incline DB's:*
60's - 8
90's - 6,6,4

*BB Rows:*
135 - 12
185- 6,6,6

*Shoulder Press Machine:*
80 - 12
100 - 10,8

*Hammer Strength Row:*
2 plates each side - 12
2 plates + 25 each side - 10,10

*Tricep Pushdowns: *(accurate weight)
100 - 6
70 - 12,10

*Weight:* 202

Still trying to get back into the swing of things after my layoff. I had DOMS so bad after my last leg workout I decided to take the whole rest of the week off, so I'm considering this day 1. Not too shabby.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Tuesday 10/31/06 Quad Dominant Legs Day 2 Week 1*

*Hack Squat: (machine)*
135 - 12
315 - 10,10,10

*RDL's:*
135 - 5
225 - 8,8
185 - 12

*Leg Press:*
4 plates each side - 8,8,8

*Lying Leg Curls:*
60 - 15,15,12

*Weight:* 201

Decent day today, starting to figure out where I stand on all exerscises. Time to refine my routine.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you ever use the I think its called "Super Seated Leg Press?"  Its an almost upright seat, only theres not weight bearing on your upper body.  Its next to the hack machine at Golds.  The other two, no 3 leg press machines have a reclined seat closer to the ground.

The therapist says I can use this machine.  Hey, its fucking something.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Do you ever use the I think its called "Super Seated Leg Press?" Its an almost upright seat, only theres not weight bearing on your upper body. Its next to the hack machine at Golds. The other two, no 3 leg press machines have a reclined seat closer to the ground.
> 
> The therapist says I can use this machine. Hey, its fucking something.


 
I've never used it, but I know what you are talking about. I could see how that's safe, there is not much pressure on your spine in that  position.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Thursday 11/02/06 Upper Pull Dominant*

*WG Pullups:*
BW - 8,8,7

*Standing Military Press:*
95 - 5
145 - 6
115- 10,5

*One Arm DB Rows:*
90's - 10,10,10

*Incline DB Press:*
70's - 12,10,8

*Straight Bar Curls:*
60 - 12,12

*Weight:* 199.5

Hah, it's been a while since I've done standing military presses, I was all over the place with them, defintely a weak point. This has been a good week though because now I'm pretty sure of where I stand within this routine. I'll go back to flat bench on monday which should be fun. There is defintely a strength difference since not taking NO Explode and CEE, but not a ton. Not really a strength difference so much as I get fatigued quicker in the routine. I'll probably start CEE again in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Friday 11/3/06 Lower Hammy Dominant*

*Deadlifts:*
135 - 8
225 - 5
295 - 6,6,5

*DB Lunges:*
25's - 10,10,8

*Good Mornings:*
155 - 8,8,8

*Plate Loaded Leg Extension:*
45 - 12,12,12

*Weight:* 200.5

Deadlifts kicked my ass today. I had nothing much left in the tank after that. A big ass dude complimented me on my deadlift form which is always cool. That's about it...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Monday 11/6/06 Upper Push Dominant*

*BB Bench:*
135 - 12
225 - 8,8
205 - 7

*Hammer Strength Row:*
2 plates + 35's - 8,8,8

*Seated DB Press:*
50's - 12,12,12

*T-Bar Row:*
2 plates - 12,12,12

*Tricep Pushdowns:*
70? - 12,12

*Weight:* 205.5!?   

Pretty pleased with today's workout. Got tired quick benching. I could have gone at least 10-12 reps the first set then I died fast.. Everything else was solid.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2006)

What are the Rest Intervals?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> What are the Rest Intervals?


 
90 -120


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2006)

Damn and you still got tired?  Hmm, sleep off?

I am out of maximum pump and matrix.  CEE is all thats left.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

Do you take anything an hour or two pre workout? Supps or just a small meal? I find that helps with the tiredness during a workout.

Still looking damn good though, man. Tiredness or not!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Damn and you still got tired? Hmm, sleep off?
> 
> I am out of maximum pump and matrix. CEE is all thats left.


 
I honestly think it's a combo of the layoff and not taking any supps. Before I was taking NO Explode and CEE, pretty non-stop. I have cut all of that out. I'm still pleased with where I'm at. I'm training for size at the moment, not strength.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Do you take anything an hour or two pre workout? Supps or just a small meal? I find that helps with the tiredness during a workout.
> 
> Still looking damn good though, man. Tiredness or not!


 
I eat a solid meal about 2 hours prior to my workout and a shake 20-30 minutes before. 

Thanks!  Brooooo!  LOL!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I eat a solid meal about 2 hours prior to my workout and a shake 20-30 minutes before.
> 
> Thanks!  Brooooo! LOL!


 
Lol, these new smilies rock  .

And thats good then, gotta get nice and carbed up before a tough workout!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Tuesday 11/7/06 Lower Quad Dominant Day 2 Week 2*

*Squat Machine:*
135 - 5
315 - 12,12,12

*RDL's:*
135 - 8
185 - 12,12,10

*Leg Press:*
4 plates (each side) - 10,10,10

*Lying Leg Curls:*
60 - 8,8,8

*Plate Loaded Leg Extension:*
55 - 15,15,12

*Weight:* 205


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Thrusday 11/9/06 Upper Pull Dominant Day 3 Week 2*

*WG Pullups: =*
BW - 8,8,7 

*Standing Military Press: =*
45 - 12
115 - 8,8,9 

*One Arm DB Rows: +*
90's - 10,10,12 

*Incline DB Press:* *+*
70's - 10,10,11

*Straight Bar Curls:* *+*
60 - 12,12,12

*Weight: *203

Pretty decent day, up in 3 exerscises. Someday, yes someday I will get 3 sets of 8 @ BW on pullups. Seemed further away today than last week.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats some good lifts for training for size and not strength.  I thought u were losing weight though?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *WG Pullups: =*
> BW - 8,8,7
> 
> *Standing Military Press: =*
> ...



Baby steps!

Improvement on any exercise in a session is cause for celebration, let alone 3 in one. Be proud, you crazy asshole .


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Thats some good lifts for training for size and not strength. I thought u were losing weight though?


 
I was losing weight, but now that I'm back in the gym full tilt, I can't help but be in a caloric surplus. I feel like I'm cheating myself if I cut back while lifting.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Baby steps!
> 
> Improvement on any exercise in a session is cause for celebration, let alone 3 in one. Be proud, you crazy asshole .


 

Haha thanks! Yeah, I'm pretty happy about the improvements, just like you said baby steps. I hope to add a rep here and there every session.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2006)

You should be proud of 8 pullups. Progress is always good.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You should be proud of 8 pullups. Progress is always good.


 
Oh I am, I remember when I couldn't do 4.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Friday 11/10/06 Lower B "Day 4 Week 2"*

*Deadlifts:*
135 - 10
225 - 10,10,10

*Lunges: =*
25's - 10,10,8

*Good Mornings: +*
155 - 10,10,10

*Plate Loaded Leg Extensions: +*
80 - 15,15,12

*Weight:* 203


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Honestly wasnt to long ago I was doing 225 for deads. I had not at the time did those. Then after about a year my 1rm is around 430 or so. I really like your lower workout. May think about adding some hypers in there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2006)

Ds right Hypers are very good you may wanna try reverse hypers also they are amazing for lower back pain.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Honestly wasnt to long ago I was doing 225 for deads. I had not at the time did those. Then after about a year my 1rm is around 430 or so. I really like your lower workout. May think about adding some hypers in there.


 
Thanks, yeah I think that's a pretty good idea actually. I was looking for a 5th exerscise to do on my lower B day. 

I pulled 295 - 6,6,5 last week and the most I've ever pulled is 420, love me some deadlifts.


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2006)

You would be suprised what hypers can do for ya. Westside barbell swears by them. And I for one listen to whatever they have to say. "The proof is in the pudding" Can I use that there?!?! hahaha


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> You would be suprised what hypers can do for ya. Westside barbell swears by them. And I for one listen to whatever they have to say. "The proof is in the pudding" Can I use that there?!?! hahaha


 
I think Bill Cosby would approve.   

Yeah, hypers will be in there next friday for sure!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *I think Bill Cosby would approve*.
> 
> Yeah, hypers will be in there next friday for sure!



Holy shit.  

Morgan called and asked if I wanted to come over and watch the finale tonight.

As you know, I am working late.

And, alright, I give up.  Who the fuck is that in the avatar?  He looks familiar, but I dont reconize the caption.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Morgan called and asked if I wanted to come over and watch the finale tonight.
> 
> ...


 
It's Matt Stone, one of the South Park creators. It's his character from the movie "Orgazmo." His M.O. is walking around the set commenting "I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin, but......" and he makes off the wall comments following that. My favorite being: "I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin, but Unicorns are kick ass!"


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

Southpark is the best. "Man im so high i have no clue what's going on."


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Southpark is the best. "Man im so high i have no clue what's going on."


 
I love the new episode where Ike is banging his teacher.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I love the new episode where Ike is banging his teacher.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Upper A 11/13/06 "Day 1 Week 3"*

*BB Bench: +*
135 - 12
225 - 8,8,8(2)

*Hammer Strength Row: +*
2 plates + 35 (each side) - 10,10,8

*Seated DB Press: +*
55's - 10,10,9

*T Bar Row: +*
2 plates + 25 - 12,10,8

*Dips 30RI):*
BW - 12,8,6

*Tricep Pushdowns 30RI):*
50 - 18,12,8

*Weight:* 205.5

Pretty good day today, I've finally worked up to 6 exerscises in 1 workout, and I was up in everything.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *BB Bench: +*
> 135 - 12
> 225 - 8,8,8(2)  what was the RI here?
> 
> ...



.............................


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *BB Bench: +*
> 135 - 12
> 225 - 8,8,8(2)
> 
> ...


 
Thats fucking monstrous. What the hell was in your Pre-WO shake, dude? Lol...i want some!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2006)

Bah, I think he can do more.

But then I realized FatCat is training for size, not strength.  (Thats me)

FATCat...training for size.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not queer or anything, but I think bench press kicks ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2006)

Still gotta take a gander at that movie.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Still gotta take a gander at that movie.



possibly one of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Bah, I think he can do more.
> 
> But then I realized FatCat is training for size, not strength. (Thats me)
> 
> FATCat...training for size.


 
Hah, good thing I'm not actually fat.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> possibly one of the greatest movies ever.


 
No doubt, there are so many parts of that  movie that are quotable. 

"First I'm gonna kick your ass, and then I'm gonna boink your girlfriend!"


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2006)

*AKIRA* - I was using the Unilateral Hammer Strength Row, but I pull both arms at the same time. My RI's for everything else are always 90-120.
The only reason the dips were getting hard is as I was getting tired my grip was failing a little, when I readjusted my busted hand started hurting  ALOT. The tricep pushdown I use is the one closest to the locker rooms on the side of the cable crossover. When I use the cables I can pushdown the whole stack easy, but the one that has a belt on it I'd imagine is closer to real poundage.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *AKIRA* - I was using the Unilateral Hammer Strength Row, but I pull both arms at the same time. My RI's for everything else are always 90-120.



Ya know, sometimes I do them bilaterally and I find myself really reaching for the handles.  Almost to where my back has to round in order to get them.  Usually has to do with the seat...



FatCatMC said:


> The only reason the dips were getting hard is as I was getting tired my grip was failing a little, when I readjusted my busted hand started hurting  ALOT.



Oh yeah, the fucking hand. 



FatCatMC said:


> The tricep pushdown I use is the one closest to the locker rooms on the side of the cable crossover. When I use the cables I can pushdown the whole stack easy, but the one that has a belt on it I'd imagine is closer to real poundage.




Belts are always harder than cables!  I know which one youre talking about.  When you face the machine, it gets even harder.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lower A 11/14/06 "Day 2 Week 3"*

*Squat Machine: +*
135 - 12
365 - 8,8,8

*Hyperextensions:*
BW - 15,15,15

*Leg Press:*
4 plates (each side) - 12

*Weight:* 204.5

I felt really sick today and got to the gym over an hour later than I usually do. I forced myself to go in the first place, glad I stopped when I did.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Upper A 11/16/06 "Day 3 Week 3"*

*WG Pullups: +*
BW - 8,8,8

*Standing Millitary: -*
45 -12
115 - 8,8,8

*One Arm DB Rows: +*
90's - 12,12,12

*Incline DB Press: +*
70's - 12,12,10

*Straight Bar Curls: =*
70 - 8,8,8

*DB Curls:*
35's - 8,8,8

*Weight:* 203

*Supps:* CEE

Good day today, nice rebound day from tuesday.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *BB Bench: +*
> 135 - 12
> 225 - 8,8,8(2)
> 
> ...




Looks like a good strong workout to me. Nice work.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Looks like a good strong workout to me. Nice work.


 
Thanks!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2006)

3 sets of 8 of WG pullups?  That was the goal right?   
Now its on to weighted or 10 x 3!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> 3 sets of 8 of WG pullups? That was the goal right?
> Now its on to weighted or 10 x 3!


 
 

The real goal is 3x12.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> The real goal is 3x12.



Baby Steps, yo.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Friday 11/17/06 Lower B "Day 4 Week 3"*

*RDL's: +*
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,10

*Lunges: +*
25's - 10,10,10

*Good Mornings: +*
155 - 12,12,12

*Plate Loaded Leg Extensions: +*
90 - 12,12,12

*Weight:* 206

*Supps:* CEE

Not bad today, felt like I could have gone harder.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Baby Steps, yo.


 
You're right.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You're right.



These smilies are awesome.

Nice looking working, i love Good Mornings. Very fun movement.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> These smilies are awesome.
> 
> Nice looking working, i love Good Mornings. Very fun movement.



Even when I didnt fuck up my disk, I was still too scared to try them.  You guys are warriors!


FatCat, working out today?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Even when I didnt fuck up my disk, I was still too scared to try them. You guys are warriors!
> 
> 
> FatCat, working out today?


 
Nah, I've been 4 days already this week. If I do anything on the weekend it's cardio only.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nah, I've been 4 days already this week. If I do anything on the weekend it's cardio only.



I am drinking a double espresso right now for the gym..!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Even when I didnt fuck up my disk, I was still too scared to try them.  You guys are warriors!



I left them out of this program for a change, but i do really like the movement. Awesome for the lower back - and the hams obviously. But yeah, you gotta be careful with them, i made that mistake once and that was too many times .

The seated versions are good too, and a little safer i think. But then again, every movement is safe if you keep good form, so if you get the chance, i say go for it, dude!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Upper A 11/20/06 "Day 1 Week 4"*

*BB Bench: -
*135 - 12
225 - 7,8(1)

*Hammer Strength Row: +*
2 plates + 35 (each side) - 12,12,12

*Seated DB Press: +*
55's - 12,12,10

*T Bar Row: +*
2 plates + 25 - 12,12,12

*Dips 30RI): +*
BW - 12,12,8

*Tricep Pushdowns 30RI): +*
50 - 18,18,18

*Weight:* 209!?!?!

I don't know what happened today on flat bench but I had no strength whatsoever. Then the kid that was spotting me, was a fucking stupid fuck and didn't pull when I asked him to. Instead he said "It's not above the rack." NO FUCKING SHIT!!!! THATS WHY I ASKED FOR THE FUCKING SPOT! Anyway I bypassed the 3rd set as not to ruin the rest of my workout and I think it was a good move. Great WO except for benching.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2006)

Dips are looking good, dude! Probably just an off day for Bench. Maybe try another warmup set next time?

And that spotter sounds like the kind of moron we get at my gym.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, I did pullups on the dip station you do them at.  Well, it sucked.   I did them weighted and every time the 45 plate would pass the back support, it would get caught under the bottom of it.  Wasnt bad, but wasnt good.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, I did pullups on the dip station you do them at. Well, it sucked.  I did them weighted and every time the 45 plate would pass the back support, it would get caught under the bottom of it. Wasnt bad, but wasnt good.


 
Yeah that sounds like it could suck.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Lower A 11/21/06 "Day 2 Week 4"*

*Squat Machine: +*
135 - 12
365 - 8,10,10

*Hypers: +*
25 - 10,10,10

*Leg Press: +*
4 plates (each side) - 12,12,12

*Seated Leg Curl:* 
80 - 12,12,12

*Standing Calf:*
80 - 20,20,20

*Weight:* 206

*Supps:* CEE

Pretty good day today. Hypers were too light. Threw in some calf raises for the fug of it.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Upper B 11/23/06 "Day 3 Week 4"*

*WG Pullups: +*
BW - 8,8,9

*Standing Millitary: +*
45 - 12
115 - 8,8,11

*One Arm DB Rows: ++*
95's - 8,8,12

*Incline DB Press: +*
70's - 12,12,12

*Straight Bar Curls: +*
70 - 10,10,10

*DB Curls: +*
35's - 8,8,10

*Weight:* 203

*Supps:* CEE

All I can say about today is wow. Let's just say I hope I left room for improvement next week. I don't usually like morning workouts, but this one took the cake.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Lower B 11/24/06 "Day 4 Week 4"*

*RDL's: +*
135 - 8
245 - 8,8,10

*Lunges: +*
30's - 8,8,8

*Good Mornings: +*
185 - 8,8,8

*Plate Loaded Leg Extensions: +*
100 - 12,12,12

*Weight:* 206

*Supps:* CEE

Another great day in the gym. Used straps for DL's.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Upper A 11/27/06 "Day 1 Week 5"*

*BB Bench: +*
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8(1)

*Hammer Strength Row: +*
3 plates (each side) - 8,8,8

*Seated DB Press: =*
55's - 12,12,10

*T Bar Rows: +*
2 plates + 35 - 8,8,8

*Dips 30RI): +*
BW - 12,12,10

*Tricep Pushdowns 30RI): =*
50 - 18,18,18

*Weight:* 207

*Supps:* CEE


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

What does the (1) mean by the bench?  Spotted?

Ah, the infamous T-bar Row.  Does the neutral grips hit your thighs?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> What does the (1) mean by the bench? Spotted?
> 
> Ah, the infamous T-bar Row. Does the neutral grips hit your thighs?


 
Yeah the (1) is an assisted rep. 

TBars are fucking awkward, but I needed some variation.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2006)

Some strong looking workouts, dude! Numbers are definitely going up .


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Some strong looking workouts, dude! Numbers are definitely going up .


 
Thanks man. I didn't go balls to the wall at the begining so I had some room for improvement. Hopefully by the end of the 8 weeks I'm hitting some PR's. Like 225 - 10,10,10 on flat bench....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Thanks man. I didn't go balls to the wall at the begining so I had some room for improvement. Hopefully by the end of the 8 weeks I'm hitting some PR's. Like 225 - 10,10,10 on flat bench....


 
Thatd be killer. Just keep on track and i'm sure youll get some PR's before this program is out  .


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

Still using the hooks?

OH.

I need you on Thursday.  Whats the earliest you can make it to the gym after work?  This will be my max bench day...need a good spotter.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Still using the hooks?
> 
> OH.
> 
> I need you on Thursday. Whats the earliest you can make it to the gym after work? This will be my max bench day...need a good spotter.


 
Usually 5:30 - 5:45 depending on traffic.

I didn't use them today but I'm gonna use em on thursday.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lower A 11/28/06 "Day 2 Week 5"*

*Squat Machine: +*
135 - 12
365 - 10,10,10

*Hypers: +*
35 - 10,10,10

*Leg Press: +*
9 plates (total) - 10,10,10

*Seated Leg Curl: +*
80 - 15,15,12

*Weight:* 206.5

*Supps:* CEE

I flew through this workout in less than 35 minutes. I was sweating like a pig. Great day.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Usually 5:30 - 5:45 depending on traffic.
> 
> I didn't use them today but I'm gonna use em on thursday.



Ruh Roh!  Am I gonna witness PRs???


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ruh Roh! Am I gonna witness PRs???


 
Most likely! I can't wait to see how many pullups I can do with em.  

DB Rows will get a good jump too.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

I love that banana so much i think it shaped a part of my late childhood.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I love that banana so much i think it shaped a part of my late childhood.


 


I won't ask.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Upper B 11/30/06 "Day 3 Week 5"*

*WG Pullups: -*
BW - 8,8,8

*Standing BB Press: +*
45 - 8
115 - 10,10,9

*One Arm DB Rows: +*
100's - 10,10,10

*Incline DB Press: +*
75 - 8,8,9

*Straight Bar Curls: +*
80 - 8,8,8

*DB Curls: =*
35's - 8,8,10

*Weight:* 206

*Supps:* CEE


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *One Arm DB Rows: +*
> 100's - 10,10,10



Thats awesome, great job .


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2006)

Seeing your reps go up by 1 at the END of the sets make me think you can definetly go heavier...or youre not pushing yourself hard enough at the BEGINNING.  (?)


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Seeing your reps go up by 1 at the END of the sets make me think you can definetly go heavier...or youre not pushing yourself hard enough at the BEGINNING. (?)


 

What's the difference? If I pused harder at the begining my reps would taper off at the end.... I'd rather be able to get 10,10,10 than do 12 at the begining and only get 8,6 for the next 2 sets... This way I also leave myself for improvement the next workout. I don't like working beyond failure, thats why I didn't want a spot when I was doing incline DB's. I got 8,8,9 yesterday. I could have easily gotten 10-12 reps the first set but the next 2 sets would have suffered, perhaps not even alowing me to get 25 total reps. Feel me?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Lower B 12/1/06 "Day 4 Week 5"*

*RDL's: ++*
135 - 8
265 - 10,10,8

*Static? Lunges: =*
35 - 8,8,6

*BK Good Mornings: +*
185 - 12,12,12

*Plate Loaded Leg Extension: +*
115 - 10,10,9

*Weight:* 207.5

*Supps:* CEE

I'm defintely using the hooks every time I RDL. Able to handle ALOT more weight.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

How do you like the  CEE? I think I am going to get me some here soon.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> How do you like the CEE? I think I am going to get me some here soon.


 

I defintely like CEE. Good stuff.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Much better than mono I have heard plenty of that....you think so as well? I need to get something to get me to that 350 bench mark.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Upper A 12/4/06 "Day 1 Week 6"*

*BB Bench: =* 
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8(1)

*Hammer Strength Row: +*
3 plates (each side) - 10,10,8

*Seated DB Press: +*
55's - 12,12,11

*TBar Rows: +*
2 plates + 35 - 8,10,10

*Supps:* CEE


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Much better than mono I have heard plenty of that....you think so as well? I need to get something to get me to that 350 bench mark.


 
Yeah, I think I'm a non-responder to mono, CEE definitely helps out.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

BASTARD!  You beat me on Seated Overhead DB Presses!

Mark S. was in today and told me Golds was shutting down on Friday and both the old and new gym would be closed for 6 weeks.  I asked Julie (the manager) and she said it was bogus.  However, she didnt know when she was going to close.  Not a reliable answer, but she said 6 weeks was a ridiculous accusation, "no way that long."

I got a travel pass today in the meantime.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> BASTARD! You beat me on Seated Overhead DB Presses!
> 
> Mark S. was in today and told me Golds was shutting down on Friday and both the old and new gym would be closed for 6 weeks. I asked Julie (the manager) and she said it was bogus. However, she didnt know when she was going to close. Not a reliable answer, but she said 6 weeks was a ridiculous accusation, "no way that long."
> 
> I got a travel pass today in the meantime.


 
6 fucking weeks is a long ass time.... That would be 6 weeks of no working out for me. Not a chance in hell I'm commuting 36 miles round trip to St. Lucie West. The better cough some dough back my way if that's the case...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

The time is going to be compensated however much it will be.  Theres always Jupiter's Golds!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> The time is going to be compensated however much it will be. Theres always Jupiter's Golds!


 
Still, that fucking blows... It's hard enough for me to make time for the gym now, and it's 2 miles from my house... I figured there wouldn't be a layover considering supposedly everything will be new in the new spot.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

She spoke about when the land lord will be "kicking them out."  So I suppose they are anticipating getting kicked out before the new one is finished.

She did say "where the hell are all these rumors coming from?" so maybe they will just stick tight for a while and this is all hot air.  I would suggest to ask everytime you go in there though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2006)

You know what I like about our journals?

Theyre so fucking easy to read.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Lower A 12/5/06 "Day 2 Week 6"*

*Squat machine: +*
135 - 12
405 - 8,8,8

*Leg Press: +*
10 plates (total) - 10,10,10

*Hypers: +*
45 - 10,10,10

*Seated Leg Curl: +*
100 - 8,8,8

*Weight:* 209

*Supps:* CEE

Switched things up a little, next week will look alot different.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> You know what I like about our journals?
> 
> Theyre so fucking easy to read.


 
Yeah, good shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

Im seeing a lot of "+" signs lately. What are you putting in your milk, dude? .


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Im seeing a lot of "+" signs lately. What are you putting in your milk, dude? .


 
Hah. They're are alot of + signs but no "PR's" yet. Next week I will try my luck with some.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Hah. They're are alot of + signs but no "PR's" yet. Next week I will try my luck with some.



Wooooo! Yeah buddy !!!!

Seriously though, go for it dude. I think you can get some awesome numbers based on your recent progress.

What movements are you thinking about PRing on?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Wooooo! Yeah buddy !!!!
> 
> Seriously though, go for it dude. I think you can get some awesome numbers based on your recent progress.
> 
> What movements are you thinking about PRing on?


 
Good question actually.  

It's not really part of the program but I'm coming to the end of my training cycle and I'm getting bored. Can't really max on machine squats or leg press, and I haven't been training for a bigger bench. I guess I can try my luck with some DL's? Next training cycle will be a 3 day full body thing again, probably something close to a bill starr 5x5 again.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Good question actually.
> 
> It's not really part of the program but I'm coming to the end of my training cycle and I'm getting bored. Can't really max on machine squats or leg press, and I haven't been training for a bigger bench. I guess I can try my luck with some DL's? Next training cycle will be a 3 day full body thing again, probably something close to a bill starr 5x5 again.



Cant go wrong with heavy deads, man. Sounds like a good idea to me.

How did you find the 5x5 anyway? Ive been looking into that protocol lately because it looks really good. Gonna buy that book P-Funk suggested writte by Starr soon (xmas, woo!). Just looks like a pretty different way of doing things compared to what ive done before.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

*Eat the meek, savor the...*


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Cant go wrong with heavy deads, man. Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> How did you find the 5x5 anyway? Ive been looking into that protocol lately because it looks really good. Gonna buy that book P-Funk suggested writte by Starr soon (xmas, woo!). Just looks like a pretty different way of doing things compared to what ive done before.


 
Someone asked about it in a thread one time and I fell in love with the simplicity of it. My max's shot through the roof and I only made it 6 weeks though the program. This time if I choose to do it, I will cut the intensity back a bit. I just like the idea of a 3 day split, and I set it up so I have a deadlift specific day.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Someone asked about it in a thread one time and I fell in love with the simplicity of it. My max's shot through the roof and I only made it 6 weeks though the program. This time if I choose to do it, I will cut the intensity back a bit. I just like the idea of a 3 day split, and I set it up so I have a deadlift specific day.


 
Yeah, the simplicity appeals to me aswell. I like that you can get away with just doing 3 exercises per session, and still keep up a significant volume AND intensity at the same time.

It just screams "this can work" to me.

I have heard a lot of people say that it can be easy to overtrain sometimes though.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, the simplicity appeals to me aswell. I like that you can get away with just doing 3 exercises per session, and still keep up a significant volume AND intensity at the same time.
> 
> It just screams "this can work" to me.
> 
> I have heard a lot of people say that it can be easy to overtrain sometimes though.


 
Yeah after the first 6 weeks I was beat up. I unloaded one week too and it still kicked my ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

When you did the 5x5 deal, was it in THIS journal?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah after the first 6 weeks I was beat up. I unloaded one week too and it still kicked my ass.


Don't feel bad.  Two others here didn't make it past week 4.  Right now I'm on Week 3, Day 1 and won't hit my PRs until next week.  

You made it to week 6, which is great.  Did you hit PRs on all the exercises?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> When you did the 5x5 deal, was it in THIS journal?


 
It was Back to Basics journal.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Don't feel bad. Two others here didn't make it past week 4. Right now I'm on Week 3, Day 1 and won't hit my PRs until next week.
> 
> You made it to week 6, which is great. Did you hit PRs on all the exercises?


 
I hit PR's on everything by Week 5. Bench went up the most, but yeah I defintely hit PR's on everything.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I hit PR's on everything by Week 5. Bench went up the most, but yeah I defintely hit PR's on everything.



Like I said, that's great stuff!

I'm looking forward to hitting week 4. 

How long have you been working out?  The reason that I ask is that the two who hit the wall on week 4 are very experienced bodybuilders.  I'm not so experienced, so I figure that I have the room to grow past week four, so to speak.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Like I said, that's great stuff!
> 
> I'm looking forward to hitting week 4.
> 
> How long have you been working out? The reason that I ask is that the two who hit the wall on week 4 are very experienced bodybuilders. I'm not so experienced, so I figure that I have the room to grow past week four, so to speak.


 
I've been lifting seriously for about 15 months now, before that I lifted in HS and such. When I did the 5x5 I was probably about 9 months into working out and I had never done a "program" before. I was still seeing improvement after week 4 but my body just couldn't take it anymore. I'm defintely going to do a similar program soon, but I'll probably take the basic Bill Starr 5x5 template and make it "not so intense."


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I've been lifting seriously for about 15 months now, before that I lifted in HS and such. When I did the 5x5 I was probably about 9 months into working out and I had never done a "program" before. I was still seeing improvement after week 4 but my body just couldn't take it anymore. I'm defintely going to do a similar program soon, but I'll probably take the basic Bill Starr 5x5 template and make it "not so intense."



HA! I knew it!  I don't think that the 5x5 program will work for an advanced lifter.  I do think it will work for a novice lifter though.

I'm think about doing P/RR/S or West Side for a while when I'm done doing the 5x5 this time.  Next time I think I'm going do a variation based around Dead lifts instead of Squats.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> HA! I knew it! I don't think that the 5x5 program will work for an advanced lifter. I do think it will work for a novice lifter though.
> 
> I'm think about doing P/RR/S or West Side for a while when I'm done doing the 5x5 this time. Next time I think I'm going do a variation based around Dead lifts instead of Squats.


 
I made the wednesday workout a deadlift day instead of Bench/Row/Squat 3 days a week. My deadlift shot up too.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I made the wednesday workout a deadlift day instead of Bench/Row/Squat 3 days a week. My deadlift shot up too.



I like to do that too, but I've made it a point not to change a single part of the program.

BTW, how deep do you Squat?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I like to do that too, but I've made it a point not to change a single part of the program.
> 
> BTW, how deep do you Squat?


 
Well, when my knee didn't hurt like hell ATG. I just about had my ass on my calfs. Now I can't get below parallel without alot of discomfort, so I've been using the "squat machine" for the last few months.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

Sucks.  I havent done squats in even longer.  I miss em.  If it wasnt for my problem, Id have new PRs while doing ATG.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Well, when my knee didn't hurt like hell ATG. I just about had my ass on my calfs. Now I can't get below parallel without alot of discomfort, so I've been using the "squat machine" for the last few months.


"Squat machine"?  You don't mean the Smith machine, do you?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> "Squat machine"? You don't mean the Smith machine, do you?


 
Noooo. It's a hammer strength plate loaded squat machine. It caters to a natural squat movement, unlike the shit machine. I would call it a "Standing Leg Press" but it's not really. I can safely work below parallel and I also feel my glutes activated when I use it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Noooo. It's a hammer strength plate loaded squat machine. It caters to a natural squat movement, unlike the shit machine. I would call it a "Standing Leg Press" but it's not really. I can safely work below parallel and I also feel my glutes activated when I use it.



Nice.  For a second there you had me worried.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Nice. For a second there you had me worried.


 
It's not the real thing, but it's a decent substitute.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It's not the real thing, but it's a decent substitute.


We all do what we can. 

I'm not allowed to do Military Presses, so I substitute.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, I didn't workout yesterday due to work, and I may not tonight due to my "random leg/back" pain. I've been doing a ton of stretching as of late because I desperately want to put squats back in my program. It seems that I'm lacking some flexibility in my lower legs that puts added pressure on my knees while squatting causing alot of pain... For the first time in a long while I have been able to do a below parallel body squat, and I am eager to put some weight on my shoulders again.

Since I've been working at a steady volume and intensity for the last 2 months I've decided to chalk up a new routine. Back to the full body deal for me. 

*Goals:* 
- Cut to 190 lbs. I'm serious this time. I'm thinking by mid March I can hit my target weight (as long as I stick to the diet) safely. That's 4 lbs a month.
- Maintain size and strength. 
- No alcohol. Which is actually something I've already started. It's been a solid 3 weeks.

*Routine:*

*Day 1:
*Squat: 5x3
Bench: 5x3
BB Row: 5x3
Hypers: 3x8-12

*Day 2:*
Cardio 45 min

*Day 3:
*DB Press: 3x8-12
DB Rows: 3x8-12
Leg Press: 3x8-12
Good Mornings: 3x8-12

*Day 4:*
Cardio 45 min

*Day 5:* 
Deadlifts: 5x3
Pullups: 3x8
Military Press: 5x3
Lunges: 3x8-12

Not carved in stone but this is a good idea of what I'm getting into. This will probably only carry on for 4-6 weeks depending on how much the 5x3 scheme kicks my ass. Tried to keep it strength/hypertrophy balanced as much as possible and I'm sure I will add some isolation in there somewhere.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Friday 12/8/06*

*Squats:*
135 - 12,12,12

*BB Rows:*
135 - 12,12,12

*Hypers:* 
35 - 12,12,12

*BB Bench:* 
135 - 12,12,12

*Weight:* 207

*Supps:* CEE

Went to Gold's in Jupiter, pretty nice place. I didn't like it though, there were 3 treadmills for every 1 piece of freeweight equipment. Lucky for me nobody was there. 

Did real squats for the first time in a long time. Felt pretty good, but I can feel it in my knee now. :30 RI's on everything, I was actually pretty spent after this workout


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice workout, going for power?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *Goals:*
> - Cut to 190 lbs. I'm serious this time. I'm thinking by mid March I can hit my target weight (as long as I stick to the diet) safely. That's 4 lbs a month.
> - Maintain size and strength.
> - No alcohol. Which is actually something I've already started. It's been a solid 3 weeks.
> ...



Day 5 looks particularly tough. Good luck with this one, dude!


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

I am leaning torwards day 1 for being the tough one.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice workout, going for power?


 
Actually just wanted to work up a nice sweat. I'm coming up on a little time off and a new program so I said "what the hell."


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Day 5 looks particularly tough. Good luck with this one, dude!


 


Double D said:


> I am leaning torwards day 1 for being the tough one.


 
Heh, I'm pretty sure I'll have a tough time with both of them! I'm just excited to put real squats back in the equation.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

No alcohol huh? Now thats a tough one!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

And a shitty one at that!

Of course, since I  Friday night at 5am, I have little room to talk.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *Routine:*
> 
> *Day 1:*
> Squat: 5x3
> ...


 


Gazhole said:


> Day 5 looks particularly tough. Good luck with this one, dude!


 


Double D said:


> I am leaning torwards day 1 for being the tough one.


 
hhhmm...I  think all of them look tough..if he does the right!

I know..not really adding anything of substance...but just the same...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh I didnt even see the split.  Day 1 and 5 are pretty tough.  Id lean towards 5 to be the toughest due to the volume.  Either way, it looks fun.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I really like this routine, I may give it a go sometime soon.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I really like this routine, I may give it a go sometime soon.


 
As soon as I have a gym to do it in, me too.


----------

